
The fly-by, Wi-Fi hacking machine - Libertatea
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/security-it/the-flyby-wifi-hacking-machine-20130524-2k5xg.html
======
bluetooth
I find it interesting they go over what's considered "insecure" yet completely
left out whether any of these networks were WPS enabled, which is crucial when
considering the security of a wireless network. Not even the pie-graph shows
it.

~~~
b6
I totally agree, WPS is devastating, but he can't use his motorcycle to attack
those effectively. He'd have to stay in one place for a while to do a Reaver-
style attack. Apparently he can collect enough data for offline cracking even
at typical motorcycle speeds?

~~~
dsirijus
Beside brute-forcing the PIN with reaver, one can test for defaults first, a
lot of people do not change them (or are even aware of WPS being enabled in
the first place).

Title's a bit misleading, I clicked it expecting a some kind of a rpi+drone
rig. This is still a _drive-by_ , not a _fly-by_.

~~~
icebraining
Agreed, I was hopeful to see some Wardroning ;)

------
kayoone
its really interesting how the evolution of small chips powers alot of new
possibilities. (and possible threats, like this or drones etc)

combine rasperry pi + google glass + kinect + leap motion + myo and you could
do a number of interesting things that wont make some kind of Iron Man suit
look all that scifi ;)

I am obv. dreaming, but still, exciting times to be in as a software
developer.

~~~
devrelm
MYO + Google Glass alone looks like an interesting concept[1] (of course,
snowboarding makes anything look cool.)

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oWu9TFJjHaM#t=56s)

------
The_Sponge
I would like to know more about his head mounted display, but Google isn't
being helpful (or maybe I'm asking it the wrong questions). Anyone have any
links?

